# BlueJ zum Laufen bekommen



## chaccaron100 (6. Okt 2010)

hallo leute!
ich hab mir blue j runtergeladen und dazu muss man sich java runtergeladen haben.
aber auch nachdem ich mir jdk 6 runtergeladen hatte, hat blue j nicht funktioniert.
hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesem programm und kann mir tipps geben?
schonmal danke im vorraus!


----------



## Network (6. Okt 2010)

Erfahrung nicht, aber es gibt 2 gute Alternativen: 
-Joe(Anfänger) 
-Eclipse(Fortgeschrittene-Profis)

Wenn du Windows Vista oder Windows 7 hast, dann liegt es evt. daran, dass BlueJ keine Berechtigungen von deinem System bekommt, nach JDK zu suchen.
Lösung "Im Administratormodus starten"
(Rechtsklick auf Programm und da drauf klicken)


Zusatz: So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, braucht man JDK damit BlueJ startet. Jedoch steht nirgends im Internet(was ich gefunden habe) auch nur ein Wort darüber, dass BlueJ zum start JDK braucht...

lg


----------



## Final_Striker (6. Okt 2010)

schau mal hier: http://www.bluej.org/tutorial/blueJ-tutorial-deutsch.pdf


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Okt 2010)

Network hat gesagt.:


> -Joe(Anfänger)
> -Eclipse(Fortgeschrittene-Profis)


Hmm, ich weiß nicht, ob die Tipps für einen Einsteiger das Richtige sind.
Vielleicht muss er BlueJ benutzen (Schule)...

Finde es nicht richtig, einem Einsteiger gleicht immer Eclipse oder eine andere große IDE unter die Nase zu reiben.


----------



## energy47 (7. Okt 2010)

hast du mal geschaut ob deine bluej version java 32 oder java 64 jdk benötigt ?? eventuell startet bluej ohne die richtige jdk nicht.


----------



## Gastredner (7. Okt 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Finde es nicht richtig, einem Einsteiger gleicht immer Eclipse oder eine andere große IDE unter die Nase zu reiben.


Ich finde es ja immer noch am sinnvollsten, die ersten Schritte "per Hand" zu machen - es lebe der Texteditor und die Konsole!


----------



## ARadauer (7. Okt 2010)

Ich finde es sinnvoll die Fehlermeldung zu posten wenn etwas "nicht funktioniert"




> Ich finde es ja immer noch am sinnvollsten, die ersten Schritte "per Hand" zu machen - es lebe der Texteditor und die Konsole!


ja einmal javac und java... wenn man dann aber mehrer packages und jars verwendet, würd ichs auf der konsole lassen.



> Finde es nicht richtig, einem Einsteiger gleicht immer Eclipse oder eine andere große IDE unter die Nase zu reiben.


new->projekt
new -> class
run

ist nicht so schwer..


----------



## Jango (7. Okt 2010)

Vielleicht musst du in Blue J einfach nur den Pfad eintragen, wo sich dein JDK befindet. Also mal in die Einstellungen schauen.


----------



## Network (7. Okt 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, ich weiß nicht, ob die Tipps für einen Einsteiger das Richtige sind.
> Vielleicht muss er BlueJ benutzen (Schule)...
> 
> Finde es nicht richtig, einem Einsteiger gleicht immer Eclipse oder eine andere große IDE unter die Nase zu reiben.



Also 1. kann keine Schule in Europa einem Vorschreiben was die Person zu benutzen hat. 
Es sei denn das Programm wird explizit im Unterricht erklärt. Jedoch ist BlueJ auch nicht viel mehr wie Joe.
Deshalb steht ja auch Joe unter den Auswahlpunkten!!!


----------



## energy47 (7. Okt 2010)

naja wenn die dozenten bluej benutzen, macht es sinn die gleiche software zu nutzen um es besser nach zu volziehen.. alleine schon wenn tests angesagt sind und man aber kein plan von bluej hat und aber dieses beim test verwenden muss..
zumindest hatten wir in der java vorlesung bluej benutzt..
das ist auch für lern zwecke durch auch sehr interessant..


----------



## Nicer (7. Okt 2010)

Gastredner hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde es ja immer noch am sinnvollsten, die ersten Schritte "per Hand" zu machen - es lebe der Texteditor und die Konsole!



Ich finds vorallem schlimm einem einsteiger ein so komisches IDE wie BlueJ anzudrehen dass zur hälfte klickibundi und zur anderen hälfte irgendwie einfach nur komisch is ( wennichs mit eclipse vergleiche ). Zumal die Handhabung von BlueJ doof is und bei so sachen wie Objekte mit Drag n Drop erstellen geht mirs messer im Sack uff.

Wenn die Schulen unten anfangen wollen dann doch bitte mit Editor und Konsole 

Meine Meinung ^^


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Okt 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> new->projekt
> new -> class
> run
> 
> ist nicht so schwer..



Scheint aber doch...  -> http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/106859-eclipse-runterladen.html




Network hat gesagt.:


> Deshalb steht ja auch Joe unter den Auswahlpunkten*!!!*


Kein Grund, hier gleich rumzubrüllen... :noe:
Ich habe auch von IDEs gesprochen, nicht von Editoren...


----------



## M4D-M4X (7. Okt 2010)

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, auch wenns jetzt nicht wirklich dazu passt... BlueJ ist echt schlecht :autsch:

Ich habe es selbst vor ein paar Tagen mal ausprobiert weil ich mir mal die anderen IDEs ansehen wollte, aber das was sich mir da aufgetan hat war nicht mehr als ein Schauer über den Rücken:shock:


----------



## Jango (7. Okt 2010)

Alles in Allem bringt euer für und wider von Eclipse den Fragesteller nicht weiter.


----------



## energy47 (7. Okt 2010)

als wir damals mit bluej angefangen haben dachte ich mir auch das ist ja voll der misst.. und habe doch zu eclipse gegriffen.. bluej hat aber für anfänger bessere visualisierungs möglichkeiten als eclipse..
man muss ja kein drug'n drop benutzen.. man schreibt die klassen per hand.. alles wird in einem uml angezeigt.. die beziehungen, vererbung etz..
dann kann man an den objekten die methoden einfach mit maus klicks aufruffen und sich den speicher anschauen.. was zb in einem array steht, wie ein string aufgbaut ist.. es ist halt eine lern software von studenten geschrieben und keine entwickler umgebung..

wenn ich software schreibe dann mache ich das heute mit eclipse oder SciTe oder notepad++  je nach lust und laune. aber zum reinschauen wie sich so ein code verhällt ist bluej gar nicht mal schlecht..


----------

